# Computer monitor and Low Vision.



## Robert59 (Aug 5, 2020)

I'm having problems seeing the monitor because of bright light's, So I'm not been on here much because of it.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 5, 2020)

Is there a way to set your screen brightness?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 5, 2020)

I keep the verticals closed most of the time, as I get the full sun in this room for most of the day. I've got my brightness set low, as I can't stand a screen that's too bright.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 5, 2020)

Also if you sit in a dark room with the screen on bright it makes it worse. I always keep my blinds closed but I turn on my overhead light.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 5, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Is there a way to set your screen brightness?


Here's a Wiki:

https://www.howtogeek.com/241771/ho...p, this option available in the Control Panel.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 5, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Here's a Wiki:
> 
> https://www.howtogeek.com/241771/how-to-adjust-your-pcs-screen-brightness-manually-and-automatically/#:~:text=Open the Settings app from your Start menu,app, this option available in the Control Panel.


*Thanks. There ya go Robert. *


----------



## Mike (Aug 5, 2020)

You used to be able to get a mesh screen for
your monitor, that helped.

Mike.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 5, 2020)

On your monitor. The bottom right hand side. There is a series of buttons to adjust your monitor screen to your preferences. Most people don't even know they are there.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 5, 2020)

We are all thinking of you, Robert!


----------



## Robert59 (Aug 5, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Also if you sit in a dark room with the screen on bright it makes it worse. I always keep my blinds closed but I turn on my overhead light.


I have been in a dark room for years with the blinds closed. I will change this habit.


----------



## Robert59 (Aug 5, 2020)

Kaila said:


> We are all thinking of you, Robert!


Thank you for caring.


----------



## Robert59 (Aug 5, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> On your monitor. The bottom right hand side. There is a series of buttons to adjust your monitor screen to your preferences. Most people don't even know they are there.


I just changed my light level.  Thanks.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 5, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> I just changed my light level.  Thanks.


Great you can also change contrast and you can also auto configure to your computer.


----------



## Robert59 (Aug 5, 2020)

Ordering low vision glasses and Diabetic socks from this LS&S Catalog.

https://www.lssproducts.com/


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 5, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Ordering low vision glasses and Diabetic socks from this LS&S Catalog.
> 
> https://www.lssproducts.com/


I'm interested in the diabetic socks for my friend. What is special about them?


----------

